# Urban Recipe Repository



## ringo (Apr 21, 2017)

The old Recipe Wiki is no more, time for a new place to stick well tried and tested recipes and Urban favourites.

This from Leiths Vegetarian Bible is a cracker


----------



## ringo (Apr 21, 2017)

*Aqua's Cheesecake*

100g chocolate digestive biscuits
50g butter melted
2 x 200g white chocolate bars
284ml tub of double cream
250g tub full fat soft cheese
200g mascarpone (are your arteries clogging yet? )

now it suggests serving with a blueberry sauce which is 275g blueberries, 50g caster sugar and 1tbsp lemon juice heated together to make a sauce. Tbh, I've never bothered 

Line an 8" springform tin so it doesn't get stuck with greaseproof paper. Melt butter, add to crushed biscuits and put into the tin and smooth to make the base. It looks like there isn't enough biscuit, and its up to you what you do but I normally use 50% more than they suggest cos I like a good base 

Stick in fridge for up to 24hours or if like me, for as long as you have.

Melt chocolate as normal, keep an eye on it though cos its white and a bit different, when melted leave to cool a bit (but not till its cold obv).

then basically mix together the cream cheese, mascarpone, and chocolate, this is heaven in a bowl and if you have any chocaholics keep them away.

Spoon onto base, and smooth, stick in fridge for at least 3 hours to set nicely.


----------



## ringo (Apr 21, 2017)

*The Hairy Bikers Sausage Casserole*

Serves 6.

*Ingredients:*

1–2 tbsp 	 sunflower oil
12 good 	 quality pork sausages
6 	 rashers rindless streaky bacon, cut into 2.5cm/1in lengths
2 medium 	 onions, thinly sliced
2 garlic 	 cloves, crushed
½–1 tsp 	 hot chilli powder or smoked paprika
1 x 	 400g/14oz can chopped tomatoes
300ml/10fl 	 oz chicken stock
2 tbsp 	 tomato purée
1 tbsp 	 Worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp 	 dark brown muscovado sugar
1 tsp 	 dried mixed herbs
2 bay 	 leaves
3–4 	 sprigs of fresh thyme
100ml/3½fl 	 oz red or white wine (optional)
1 x 	 400g/14oz can butter beans or mixed beans
salt and 	 freshly ground black pepper
*Method:*
Heat a tablespoon of the oil in a large non-stick frying pan and fry the sausages gently for 10 minutes, turning every now and then until nicely browned all over. Transfer to a large saucepan or a flameproof casserole dish and set aside.

Fry the bacon pieces in the frying pan until they begin to brown and crisp then add to the sausages.

Place the onions in the frying pan and fry over a medium heat for five minutes until they start to soften, stirring often. You should have enough fat in the pan, but if not, add a little more oil.

Add the garlic and cook for 2–3 minutes more until the onions turn pale golden-brown, stirring frequently.

Sprinkle over the chilli powder or smoked paprika and cook together for a few seconds longer.

Stir in the tomatoes, chicken stock, tomato purée, Worcestershire sauce, brown sugar and herbs.

Pour over the wine, or some water if you’re not using wine, and bring to a simmer.

Tip carefully into the pan with the sausages and bacon and return to a simmer, then reduce the heat, cover the pan loosely with a lid and leave to simmer very gently for 20 minutes, stirring from time to time.

Drain the beans and rinse them in a sieve under cold running water. Stir the beans into the casserole, and continue to cook for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the sauce is thick.

Season to taste with salt and freshly ground black pepper and serve with rice or slices of rustic bread.


----------



## ringo (Apr 21, 2017)

*Xanadu's Mum's Dahl*

1. Boil the lentils till you can crush a grain without any hard stuff.
2. Fry some onion, when translucent add some garlic and ginger, stir for a sec, then add a chopped tomato.
3. Then add a teaspoon of paprika, and half a teaspoon each of cumin, chilli powder, tumeric, coriander and garam masala.
4. Once the spices are fried off a little, stir it into the dhal.
5. Add green chilli, salt and vinegar to taste.
6. Serve with chapatis, or whatever bread you've got lying around.


----------



## ringo (Apr 24, 2017)

*Huevos Rancheros*

1 tbsp vegetable oil
2 tortilla wraps per person
1 onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
Chilli powder or chillis to your taste
1 tin chopped tomatoes
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp ground coriander
salt and pepper
2 fried eggs per person
grated cheese - Monterey Jack, Emmental, cheddar will do
sprinkling of paprika

In a little oil fry the onion, garlic and chilli until soft.
Add the tomatoes, cumin, coriander, salt and pepper and reduce to a thick sauce (about 15 mins).
In another frying pan fry the eggs.
Pile tortillas on plate and microwave for 1 minute.
Put two tortilla on each plate.
Spoon over the tomato sauce and spread evenly.
Put an egg on each tortilla, then sprinkle with grated cheese and paprika.

I usually serve it with refritos (batch from the freezer or tinned)


----------



## ringo (Apr 24, 2017)

*Ringo’s Macaroni Cheese*

Serves 4

400g Macaroni
25g butter
25g plain flour
500ml milk
Small handful sliced mushrooms
250g grated hard cheese (Gruyere, cheddar, comte etc)
A pinch of English mustard powder or nutmeg
Salt & pepper
Handful of halved cherry tomatoes

Preheat oven to 180 degrees

Boil the macaroni according to packet instructions

Melt the butter, stir in the flour to the consistency of wet cement and stir for a minute.

Gradually add the milk a little at a time, whisking if necessary to remove all lumps.

Add the mushrooms so that they cook in the sauce and season. Stir until the first bubbles appear, then remove from the heat and stir in most of the cheese.

Add a pinch of English mustard powder or nutmeg.

Drain the pasta.

Combine the pasta & sauce in an oven dish. Top with the tomatoes, sliced side up, and then the remaining cheese.

Bake in oven for 25 minutes.

Alternatives: Add some spinach in with the mushrooms. Use exciting cheeses. Use the green leafy ends of leeks as a topping. Mix the last of the cheese with breadcrumbs for a crunchy topping. Some freaks put plum tomatoes in the sauce. Ignore them.


----------



## ringo (Apr 24, 2017)

*Ful Gnaoua*

* 1 tin black eyed peas (cowpeas), or similar
* 2 tomatoes, grated
* 1 large onion, thinly sliced
* 3 cloves of garlic, finely chopped or crushed
* 4 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley or coriander
* 1/2 teaspoon salt
* 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
* 1 1/2 teaspoons sweet paprika
* 1 teaspoon chopped fresh ginger
* 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
* 1/3 cup olive oil

Put all of the ingredients in a saucepan with one cup of water, bring to the boil and simmer until it reaches a thick sauce.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2017)

Good idea ringo - I'm making aqua's cheesecake this weekend as it goes, with raspberries stirred in and on top (it's in my recipe folder as 'Aqua's cheesecake' ).


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2017)

Quite similar to my recipe for macaroni cheese that is ringo


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 24, 2017)

Thimble Queen needs to get over here with her kachumber recipe


----------



## Sirena (Apr 24, 2017)

*Creamy Spinach Pasta*

This one is so simple but really tasty.

Pasta in a pan (for its 10 minute - or whatever it says on the label - boil)
A couple of handfuls of spinach leaf in a frying pan.  Touch of salt and a clove or so of garlic.  Heat gently until it starts to melt a bit.
Add a dessert spoon or so of mascarpone to the spinach and stir it together.
Add in the drained pasta when it's ready
Sprinkle some grated cheese on top for loveliness.


ps You can do exactly the same thing with Gorgonzola (piccante) replacing the spinach.  Just melt down the Mascarpone with a bit of garlic.  Add in a fair bit of crumbled Gorgonzola till that, too, melts a bit, then add your cooked pasta....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2017)

I've got a massive word document of recipes. Is there any way of uploading it on here?


----------



## ringo (Apr 24, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Quite similar to my recipe for macaroni cheese that is ringo


Ha, I think I've pasted yours in, didn't read it properly [emoji33] [emoji1]


----------



## mango5 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good call ringo. I didn't use the urban recipe wiki as much as I should have.
Oh, and I'm pleased to say that I already topped my cauliflower/pasta/kale/cheese bake thing with sliced  tomatoes, and as a result of reading this thread have conformed to Urban standards by adding some extra cheese on top for the last ten minutes in the oven.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 25, 2017)

As that tomato biryani was so intensely good, I'm gonna repost here:


*Tomato Biriyani*

4 Tomatoes
2 Onions
4 Cloves
3-inch Cinnamon stick
1 tbsp Ginger garlic paste
few Curry leaves
1/2 cup Coconut milk
1/2 tsp Turmeric powder
1/2 tbsp Chilli powder
1 1/2 tbsp Salt
1 1/2 cup Rice
2 tbsp Oil

Fry onions for a few mins, then add chopped tomatoes and fry until almost broken down.

Add cloves, cinnamon, ginger garlic paste, curry leaves, turmeric, chilli powder and salt. Stir for a minute.

Add coconut milk, rice and 2 cups of water.

Bring to boil, put lid on, simmer on lowest light for 10 minutes. 

Turn off light, leave lid on, leave for 5 mins.



I got the original from here, but didn't use cloves cos I hate them, subbed garam masala for the curry leaves, don't have a rice cooker (!) so used my usual method for basmati...Tomato Biriyani : Sri Lanka Recipes : Malini's Kitchen


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

These are my family favourites:
*LAMB AND BEANS*

_1 small joint lamb (1/2 a leg?)_

_garlic (3 cloves?)_

_haricot beans (1/2 to 1 lb) or 1 or 2 tins_

_1 bay leaf_

_1 or 2 tins chopped tomatoes_

_1 or 2 onions_

_olive oil or vegetable oil_

_dried basil _

_salt and pepper_

_I haven't given exact quantities for this recipe, as I just guess every time, and it depends what I have got -- for example, for a quickie, you can use cold leftover lamb and tinned haricot beans, and you can always chop up whole tinned tomatoes in a bowl with a pair of scissors. The recipe I will give is the nicest but most expensive and time-consuming._

Wash and rinse the beans, then leave to soak overnight in plenty of cold water. Then drain and rinse the beans again, put in a pan with water to cover*, bring to boil, boil for a few minutes, drain and rinse again, then return to the pan with plenty of cold water**, a clove of garlic and a bay leaf, bring to the boil, lower heat, part-cover (put the lid on a bit askew) and cook gently until the beans are cooked quite soft, but not smashed._ (All this performance seems to be the best way of making sure the beans are not too farty, but if this is not a problem you can miss out all the extra rinsing etc. and skip from * to **.)_

Meanwhile, peel and cut in half lengthwise one or two cloves of garlic and stick either next to the bone or under the skin of the lamb, then roast slowly until cooked through (this depends on your oven - try 335°F/180°C/Gas Reg 4 for 40 minutes per lb).

Take the roast from the pan, keeping the juices, and carve. Set aside.

Slice or chop the onion and fry gently with oil until soft. Add the juices from the roast, one or two tins of chopped tomatoes and a little dried basil (or oregano or _herbes de Provence_), bring to the boil, lower heat, and simmer gently for about half an hour, or until the juice starts to reduce. Add the drained beans (keep any liquid, in case you need it to thin the mixture) and slices of lamb, mix all together, season to taste with salt and pepper, add bean cooking liquid to thin down if necessary, and heat through.

_If you use tinned beans, drain, discarding the liquid, and rinse, and to avoid fartiness, cover with water, bring to the boil, drain, and discard the water._


*KROM BI L'HAM MARHI*


 (sautéed cabbage with minced meat – a North African recipe)


_1 lb minced lamb (or other minced meat)_

_1 large, firm cabbage_

_1 tsp salt_

_1 tsp cumin_

_1 tsp paprika_

_1/2 tsp black pepper (or generous grind)_

_3 cloves garlic, crushed_

_oil_


Quarter and core the cabbage, and separate the leaves.  Put in a large pot of boiling, salted water, and parboil -- about five minutes? -- do not overcook, as it will be further cooked with the meat.  Drain and cool until it is cool enough to handle, then squeeze out as much remaining water as possible, then chop roughly.  Meanwhile heat a little oil, and fry the meat and with the spices and a little salt, stirring frequently until it is cooked through. Shortly before eating, in a large frying pan or casserole, heat oil and fry the garlic gently for one minute, then raise the heat, add the cabbage & fry, stirring occasionally, until the cabbage starts to brown.  Add the cooked meat, mix well and leave to cook for a further 5 minutes.  Adjust seasoning if necessary. Serve immediately. (Though best when first cooked, this keeps and reheats very well.)


*YELLOW CHICKEN*

(chicken sofrito from Claudia Roden's_ Book of Middle Eastern Food)_


_1 chicken (a large one will do for 2 dishes, a smallish one for 1)_

_sunflower oil_

_1 tsp turmeric_

_1 cardamom pod_

_white pepper_

_juice of 1/2 lemon_

_salt_

_water_


In a large pot put 1 tbsp oil, 1 tsp turmeric, 1 crushed cardamom pod, juice of 1/2 lemon, tsp pepper and 1 tsp salt together with about 1 glass of water (or a bit more if you want as bit more sauce), mix and bring to the boil. Put in the whole chicken, cover, lower heat and cook gently, turning the bird occasionally in the juices so that it absorbs the flavour and takes on the colour all over. Cook for about one hour, or until the flesh lifts clean off the bones. Remove from pot, reserving juices, allow to cool, then remove all the flesh from the bones. Keep the bones to make stock.


_Chicken done like this is the basis for Chicken with Pasta and Chicken Eggah (see below and next page). It is also very nice eaten cold as it is, cooled in the juices, which jellify when cold._


*CHICKEN AND PASTA*



_chicken from Yellow Chicken above, chopped in small pieces_

_cooking juices from chicken_

_1 lb spaghetti, spaghettini, tagliatelle or any long pasta_

_sunflower oil, or the chicken fat skimmed from the top of the cooled cooking juices_

_1 tsp ground cinnamon_

water, or stock (made by boiling up the bones and bits of the chicken with vegetables [an onion, a carrot, a stick of celery -- any vegetables you have lying about], herbs [parsley, bay leaf, rosemary, oregano, dried herbs -- whatever you have] a few peppercorns -- anything you fancy! Boil all together gently for about 1 hour. You can use this twice -- once for boiling up the pasta, then keep it when you drain the pasta and use it for making vegetable soup or any other recipe requiring stock. It freezes well.  If you can't be bothered simply use water -- it will be fine.)



Boil a pan full of water or stock and cook the pasta until it is _al dente_ (i.e. slightly under-cooked). Drain (keeping liquid if stock). Have ready a big shallow dish which will go in the oven, greased all over. In a large frying pan heat the oil or chicken fat and fry the pasta for a few minutes, stirring until it is coated with the oil or fat. Spread half of the pasta over the bottom of the shallow dish, and cover it with the bits of chicken. Sprinkle over 1 tsp cinnamon, then cover with the other half of the pasta. Heat the chicken cooking juices so they are liquid, and pour over the dish. Cover with a well fitting lid, or with kitchen foil. Bake in a moderate oven (180°C/350°F/Gas Mark 4) for about 30 minutes, removing the lid or foil for the last ten minutes if you like a crunchy top. 

If you haven't got an oven, or don't want to use it, make a bit more juice by using more water when you cook the chicken, mix up the cooked chicken, together with 1 tsp cinnamon, in this sauce, stir in the half-cooked pasta and finish cooking it in the pan with the sauce and chicken. To get the crunchy effect, finish it in a shallow dish or pan under a grill.

 (for Chicken Eggah see next page)

*
CHICKEN EGGAH*


_12-oz/375 g (or about half the meat from a Yellow Chicken (see above)_

_375 -- 500 g (3/4 -- 1 lb) tagliatelle or other long flat pasta_

_chicken stock (see Chicken and Pasta above) for cooking the pasta_

_4 eggs_

_2 -- 3 cardamom pods, cracked open_

_salt and black pepper_

_butter_

_chopped parsley for garnish_


Cut the cooked chicken into small pieces. Boil the tagliatelle until al dente (slightly under-cooked), and drain (keep stock for making soup). Lightly beat the eggs in a large bowl. Add the chicken, the cooked pasta, cardamom pods, salt and pepper to taste and mix well. Melt a little butter in a large frying pan, and swirl to make sure the whole surface is covered with a film of butter. Add the egg, chicken and pasta mixture, spread out evenly in the pan, and cook without stirring over a very low heat for about half an hour, or until set. If you put a lid, or a large plate, over the pan, the top will set more quickly and the bottom is less likely to burn before it is ready. Finish under a grill to dry and brown slightly. Turn out onto a large warm dish (if you can -- I usually serve it from the pan!) and garnish with parsley.


*TAGINE (any kind)*



This is a very approximate recipe as it can be made with all kinds of meat (except pork!) and with all kinds of vegetables and the spices depend largely on personal taste. 

_MEAT -- The most likely meats are lamb (on or off the bone) or chicken, chopped into pieces._

_SPICES -- the essential spices are cumin and coriander, together with white pepper. The next most likely additions are turmeric (a very little) and/or ginger.  _

_VEGETABLES -- My favourite tagine vegetables are carrots or cauliflower, but potato or any other root vegetable is good, so is cabbage, courgette, broad beans -- in fact any vegetables you fancy, separately or in combination. Always include at least 1 onion -- or as many as you like._

_PLUS juice of 1/2 to 1 lemon and chopped green coriander_

_Quantities depend on the number of people and the size of their appetites!_



METHOD -- In the best tagines, fry the meat, an onion, sliced lengthwise into half moons, and the spices  (about 1 tsp of each spice) gently together, then add lemon juice, and enough water to half-cover; bring to the boil, then cover this mixture and simmer gently until the meat is cooked. Then lift the meat out of the sauce, and cook the prepared vegetables in the sauce. When they are almost cooked, add a little salt to season and return the meat to the pan at the end for about five minutes to reheat and for the flavours to mingle. If you are in a hurry you can just shove everything in together and cook it all like that. Add chopped green coriander at the end if available, and if you like it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*KEDGEREE*



Another approximate recipe – quantities to suit your appetite.


_Smoked haddock or similar fish_

_2 onions, 1 chopped and 1 sliced_

_1 bay leaf_

_12 peppercorns_

_rice (about 2 -- 3 oz per person?)_

_water – calculate the quantity according to the rice: for 4 oz rice – 1/2-pint water, 6 oz rice – 12 fluid oz water,		 8 oz rice – 1 pint water  etc. (But it depends on the rice, some being more absorbent than others – there may be guidelines on the packet.)_

_Butter, sunflower oil or margarine_

_Pinch turmeric (for colour)_

_Hard-boiled eggs – 1 per person_

Wash the rice and leave to drain well.

In a shallow pan put the measured water, the sliced onion, the bay leaf and the peppercorns. Bring the water to a gentle boil, and place fish (cut into pieces to fit the pan if necessary) in pan. Bring back to the boil, put on the lid, turn off heat and leave for ten minutes, turning the fish over after about 2 minutes if it projects above the water. Remove the fish from the pan, keeping the water. Flake the fish when cool enough to handle, discarding any bones. Remove bay leaves, onion and 12 peppercorns from the water.

Heat fat/oil and gently fry the chopped onion with a little turmeric. When softened, stir in rice and cook gently. Add fish-water and cook.

Meanwhile hard-boil eggs. Cool, shell and chop. When rice is nearly done, (after about 25 minutes?) add fish and egg, and stir in gently. Leave to finish.


*TAGLIATELLE ALLA BOLOGNESE*

 
*Tagliatelle with Bolognese Sauce*

It is curious that, the world over, the best-known pasta is spaghetti Bolognese. For in Bologna, where Bolognese sauce was created, it is eaten with tagliatelle - the pasta also created in Bologna. Moreover, the true Bolognese sauce often has little in common with its international namesakes. This is the true Bolognese sauce, as it is cooked at one of Bologna's top restaurants. For 4.

_
500g tagliatelle _

_25g dried porcini mushrooms (optional) _

_80g unsalted butter _

_80g cubed pancetta _

_60g celery, finely chopped _

_60g  carrot, finely chopped _

_a small onion or shallot_

_500g excellent beef mince_

_1½ tumblers good red wine_

_nutmeg, grated_

_1½ teaspoons plain flour_

_2 scant teaspoons tomato paste_

_good Parmesan cheese, grated_


Soak the porcini for an hour in a little warm water, if using. Melt three quarters of the butter in a casserole with the bacon. When the bacon begins to colour add the celery, carrot and chopped onion and let them soften gently. Add the beef, and brown it Pour in half the wine and cook briskly to evaporate most of it. Season with salt, pepper and nutmeg, sprinkle with the flour, stir, add the tomato paste, the porcini and a ladle of porcini water. Cover, and simmer the sauce _very _slowly for at least l'/2 hours, stirring occasionally and adding a little porcini liquid if necessary. Towards the end taste and adjust the seasoning.

 Have ready a large pan of boiling salted water. Cook the pasta _al dente, _place on a warm dish, add the remaining butter in little flakes, and top with three-quarters of the sauce - the rest is passed round at table, like the Parmesan.

This is the classic version, but some people add 2 tablespoons of thick cream to the sauce at the very end. In Bologna they also vary the recipe by using half beef, half pork.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*MOROCCAN SPICED GRILLED LAMB




For 2*
_2 chump chops or 350g cubed lamb_

_1 clove of garlic, crushed_

_1 small onion, grated or very finely chopped_

_½ tsp each of ground cumin and paprika _

_a pinch of cayenne pepper_

_ 2 tbsps each of chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley and coriander leaves _

_4 tbsps olive oil _

_juice of  ½  lemon_


Put the lamb in a shallow dish. Mix the other ingredients and toss with the meat. Leave: the flavour will become stronger the longer the meat marinates. Shake any liquid from the meat and cook under a preheated grill till firm and lightly crisped on the outside and pink and juicy within, about 3*4 minutes on each side.

*MACARONI CHEESE*



The first motion of Macaroni Cheese being eaten in England was in 1720 and it is hardly surprising that it is still popular today as it is both wholesome and tasty. It can be adapted very easily to suit wholewheat pasta, and wholewheat flour can be used for the sauce. As this combination produces a darker-coloured dish than the traditional one made with refined ingredients, I like to add extra colour by using plenty of chopped parsley. I also sprinkle over a cheese topping and grill this before serving the dish. This can be served with salad or steamed green vegetables for lunch or a light supper.

*Serves 2 (4)*

_1 pint (1¾ pints) milk infused with ½ (1) onion (peeled), 6 (10) whole black peppercorns, 2 (3) bay leaves, 1 teaspoon (1½  teaspoons) thyme, ½ (1) teaspoon grated nutmeg_

_2 (4) oz butter_

_1 (1¾) oz flour_

_salt and freshly ground black pepper_

_6 (10) oz wholewheat macaroni _

_6 (10) oz grated Cheddar cheese _

_1 (2) tablespoons freshly chopped parsley _


First infuse the milk by bringing it just to the boil with the onion, spices and herbs. Remove the pan from the heat, cover it and allow the milk to stand for 10-15 minutes, then strain it. Meanwhile melt the butter over a gentle heat in a clean saucepan. Add the flour and cook this roux for 2-3 minutes. Pour over the infused milk, stirring all the time and bring the sauce gradually to the boil. Season well and then allow the sauce to simmer for 3-5 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Meanwhile cook the macaroni in plenty of boiling water for 8-10 minutes. When it is just cooked, drain and put it into a warm serving dish. Quickly stir ¾ of the grated cheese and the chopped parsley into the white sauce, then pour this over the cooked macaroni. Cover with the remaining cheese and grill the dish for 5-7 minutes until the cheese is bubbling and golden. Serve straight away.


*COURGETTES  WITH  TOMATOES*


COURGETTES  AUX TOMATES



_1 lb small courgettes_

_½ Ib. tomatoes_

_olive oil_

_garlic_

_salt, pepper_


If the courgettes are very small, simply wash them and leave them unpeeled. If they are the larger, coarser variety, pare off the rough ridge parts of the skin, so that the courgettes present a striped appearance. It is a pity to peel them entirely, for there is flavour in the skins. Slice them across on the bias, about ¼ inch thick. Sprinkle with salt, put in a colander and leave for an hour or two until the excess moisture has drained out. Shake them in a cloth to dry them. Heat 2 tablespoons of olive oil in a heavy frying pan or sauté pan and put in the courgettes. Add a crushed clove of garlic. Let them cook, not too fast, until they have softened, turning them over with a palette knife and shaking the pan from time to time so that they do not stick. Now add the skinned and roughly chopped tomatoes and, when these have softened and turned almost to a sauce, season with a little freshly-milled pepper and turn on to a serving dish. Enough for two or three.

Nice as a separate vegetable, as an accompaniment to veal or lamb, or cold as an hors-d'oeuvre.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*LEEK EGGAH*


EGGAH BI KORRAT



_750g (1½ lbs) leeks						juice of ½ lemon_

_butter														 salt and black pepper_

_½ teaspoon  sugar						 6 eggs_


Wash the leeks, trimming off the roots and removing the outer leaves. Cut off the tough tops of the leaves and wash the leeks again carefully. Cut into thinnish slices. Sauté in a little butter, then season with the sugar, lemon juice, and salt and pepper to taste. Let the leeks stew in their own juices until soft and lightly coloured.

Alternatively, the leeks can be washed and trimmed as above, then boiled in salted water until just soft, drained and chopped.

Beat the eggs lightly in a large bowl. Add the leek mixture, mix again and adjust seasoning. Cook, covered, in a greased non-stick frying pan (preferably fairly deep in relation to its diameter and with a well-fitting lid) over a low heat for about 20-25 minutes), and then put under the grill for a couple of minutes to brown the top. Turn out on to a warm plate and serve cut in slices.



*SPlCED LENTILS*


Red and green lentils are readily available and used in combination they look quite stunning. For a vegetarian menu, serve either chapattis or rice and a vegetable dish as accompaniments. These lentils are also delicious with grilled fish, poultry or meat.


_500g red lentils _

_500g green lentils _

_8 tablespoons sunflower oil_

_4 x 2.5cm (1in) pieces of cinnamon stick, halved_

_4 small onions, finely chopped_

_16 teaspoons ginger and garlic paste (see page 3)_

_4 teaspoons chilli powder_

_2 teaspoons ground turmeric_

_4 teaspoon salt or to taste_

_500g fresh tomatoes, skinned and chopped, or canned chopped tomatoes, drained_

_3½ litres (6 pints) warm water_

_8 tablespoons chopped fresh coriander leaves_


Thoroughly wash both types of lentils together, then leave to drain in a colander.

Heat the oil over medium heat in a non-stick saucepan. Add the cinnamon stick, onion and ginger and garlic purees. Fry for 4-5 minutes, stirring frequently, until the onion begins to brown.

Stir in the lentils, chilli powder, turmeric and salt. Fry for 3-4 minutes, stirring frequently, then add the tomatoes. Cook for a further 2-3 minutes, stirring frequently.

Pour in the water and bring to the boil. Reduce the heat to low. Cover the pan and cook for 25-30 minutes.

Stir in the fresh coriander leaves and cook, uncovered, for 1-2 minutes.  Serve garnished with the red and green chillies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*Butter Turka Daal*

* Serves 4*
_500g red lentils_

6 _tsp Ginger and Garlic Paste  (see page 3)_

_¼ tsp turmeric_

3 _green chillis, chopped_

_1½ tsps salt_

_50g (1½ oz) butter_

_2-3 cloves garlic, chopped_

_8_ _whole dried chillies_

_1½ tsps cumin seeds_

_¾ tsp Garnishing Garam Masala_ _(see page 4)_

_1 tbsp chopped chives_

When served with rice, this meal is known as Dal Bhaat in India and Dal Chaval in Pakistan and is one of the most popular meals in both countries. In the UK it is generally called Turka Daal. Rice and lentils is an old, traditional combination and an all-time favourite. The poor eat it because it is what they can afford, and the rich eat it because they happen to like the taste.

Do not be worried about the use of the whole dried chillies. When you are ready to serve, you can pick them out and use them for garnishing so that you will not bite into them by mistake. They are worth trying as they lend the dish their own subtle flavour which cannot be achieved by using chilli powder. If you do use chilli powder instead, add it with the Ginger and Garlic Paste. _Never use _chilli powder in the Turka process, step 4, as it will burn and spoil the taste and colour of the dish.

*METHOD*

The red lentils can be cooked without pre-soaking them, just 	 put them into a medium-sized heavy saucepan, wash them in 2-3 changes of 	 water, then drain them.
Add 1 - 1½ litres of water, the Ginger and Garlic Paste, 	 turmeric, green chilli and salt. Bring to the boil gradually over a medium 	 heat, then lower (he heat, cover, and simmer for 30 minutes.
3.	Stir vigorously with a wooden spoon to help break up the lentils. Cook for about 10 more minutes until the lentils have become soft and mushy - an indication that they are cooked and ready for the Turka, the tempering of the dish, which you do next as follows.


Melt the butter in a small frying pan over a low heat. Add 	 the garlic, whole dried chillies and cumin seeds to the pan.
As soon as the seeds begin to sizzle, the chillies turn a 	 shade darker and the garlic pieces become pale pink, which will take about 	 2 minutes, pour the butter mixture over the lentils. Stir it well and simmer 	 for another 2-3 minutes. Sprinkle the Garnishing Garam Masala and chives 	 over the top just before serving. Take out the whole chillies before 	 serving if you wish.

*BENGAL TARKA DHAL*


This is a popular Bengali method of transforming humble red lentils into a superbly flavoured dish with just a few simple ingredients. This dhal is especially good with boiled basmati rice and a dry-spiced fish, meat or vegetable dish.

Serves 4


_500g  red lentils (masoor dhal)_

_2 teaspoons ground turmeric _

_1½ litres hot water _

_2½  teaspoons salt or to taste _

_2 tablespoons sunflower oil or vegetable oil_

_2 teaspoons Five-Spice Mix (sec page 4)_

_3-4 green chillies, seeded if liked, chopped_

_5-6 tablespoons chopped fresh coriander leaves _

_1 largel tomato, chopped_


Wash the lentils well, then drain them and place in a saucepan with the turmeric. Add and water and bring to the boil. Reduce the heat to just below medium and cook, uncovered, for 7-8 minutes. Cover the pan and reduce the heat to low. Simmer for 18-20 minutes. Stir in the salt.

• Heat the oil in a small saucepan. When hot, but not smoking, add the five-spice mix followed by the chillies. Cook for 15-20 seconds and then stir in the coriander leaves and tomatoes. Cook for 1 minute.

Add the spice and tomato mixture to the cooked lentils. Stir and serve at once.




*SPICED MACKEREL FILLETS*


Mackerel are delicious, inexpensive and rich in omega-3 fatty acids which help in the fight against heart disease. Remember to ask the fishmonger to fillet the fish; then this dish can be assembled in minutes.


*Serves 4*

_4 large or 8 small mackerel fillets _

_½ teaspoon salt or to taste _

_juice of ½ lime _

_1 tablespoon sunflower oil _

_½ teaspoon Ground Roasted Coriander (see page 3)_

_½ teaspoon Ground Roasted Cumin (see page 3) _

_½ teaspoon aniseeds _

_½ -1 teaspoon chilli powder_


Preheat the grill to high. Line a grill pan with foil and grease the foil.

Lay the mackerel fillets in the prepared pan, skin sides down. Gently rub in the salt and sprinkle the lime juice over the fish. Brush with the oil and grill 7.5cm (3 in) below the heat source for 3 – 4 minutes.

Mix all the remaining ingredients and sprinkle the mixture over the fish. Grill for about another 1 minute. Serve at once.




*TARKA CHANNA DHAL*

This very simple, but superbly flavoured, lentil dish can be cooked quite effortlessly. Naan or chapatis and a vegetable dish go well with the dhal. A chutney or raita can be served instead of the vegetable dish. When served with rice, this dhal is also an excellent accompaniment to any fairly dry fish, poultry or meat dish.



500g channa dhal or yellow split peas

2 teaspoons ground turmeric

1700ml hot water

1½ teaspoons salt or to taste

2 tablespoons sunflower oil or vegetable oil

5cm piece cinnamon stick

8 green cardamom pods, bruised

8 cloves

3 bay leaves, crumpled

4 small dried red chillies (bird's eye chillies)

2 green chillies, seeded if liked, chopped

3-4 small tomatoes, chopped

4-5   tablespoons chopped fresh coriander leaves


Wash and drain the dhal well, then place them in a saucepan with the turmeric. Pour in the water and bring to the boil. Reduce the heat to medium and cook, uncovered, for 9-10 minutes. Cover the pan and cook over low heat for 20-25 minutes.

Stir in the salt, switch off the heat and mash some of the dhal with a potato masher to thicken the mixture. The dhal should be the consistency of mango chutney: if it is too thick, add a little water.

Heat the oil in a small saucepan over low heat. Fry the cinnamon, cardamoms, cloves, bay leaves and both types of chilli for 25-30 seconds. Add the tomatoes and cook over medium heat for about 1 minute.

Add the spice mixture to the dhal with the coriander leaves. Stir over low heat for 1-2 minutes before serving.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*HAAK*



_1¾ lb(800g) tender spring greens _

_4 fl oz (100 ml) mustard oil or groundnut oil _

_¼ tsp ground asafetida _

_1¾ tsp salt or more to taste _

_1-5 whole dried hot red peppers _

_1-5 whole fresh hot green chillies_


Trim away the coarse lower stems of the greens. Separate each leaf and wash it well. Keep the leaves whole.

Heat the oil in an 8-9 inch (20-23 cm) wide, 4 quart (4½ litres) pot over a medium flame. When hot, put in the asafetida. Let it sizzle for 5 seconds. Put in the greens and cover the pot immediately. Uncover the pot after 10 seconds and stir the greens. Add the salt. Stir and sauté the greens for a minute. Now add the red peppers, the green chillies, and 1½ pt (850 ml) of water. Bring to the boil. Cover, lower heat and simmer gently for 1 hour or until greens are tender. There should be about 6 fl oz (175 ml) liquid left at the bottom of the pot. If there is more, boil it away. Check the salt. Serve in a warm bowl with plain rice as an accompaniment.




 
*SAUSAGES BRAISED IN WHITE WINE*

*Serves two*

_4-6 pork sausages depending on their size_

_1tbsp olive oil_

_ 2 shallots, finely chopped_

_100ml good chicken stock_

_1 small wineglass of wine, red or white_

_2 tbsp grated Parmesan cheese_

_a knob of butter_

_chopped parsley_


Butter a heavy, heatproof dish. Place the sausages in the pan with the oil and set over a medium heat. Brown them on all sides very lightly. Scatter over the shallots and cook for a minute or so; then add all the other ingredients except the parsley.

Cover and simmer for 15 minutes till the sausages are tight and tender. Check from time to time that the liquid has not completely evaporated – there should be enough left to make a bit of sauce with. Lift out the sausages, drop in a large knob of cold butter and stir in till the sauce thickens. Scatter parsley and serve hot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

MASALA CABBAGE


_1 1/2 lb (675 g) cabbage

2 tbsp ghee

1/2 tsp paprika or chilli powder_

_1 onion, finely sliced_

_1 tsp garam masala_

_pinch of mace_

_1 tsp turmeric powder_

_1 clove garlic, finely chopped_

_1 inch (2.5 cm) piece of ginger, finely sliced_

_juice of 1/2 lemon_


Wash the cabbage and shred.  A firm white cabbage gives the best results.  Heat ghee and fry onion, garlic and ginger.  Add turmeric, salt and paprika, and fry briefly.  Add cabbage, stir fry for a few minutes, then cover and cook on a medium heat till tender.  Uncover and dry off any remaining water by raising the heat.  Sprinkle with garam masala, lemon juice and mace.





*WHOLE BROWN LENTILS*

Malika Masoor Daal


Serves	4

_
500 g brown lentils_

_6 tsp grated ginger_

_¼ tsp turmeric_

_1½ tsp salt_

_45 g/1½ oz butter_

_71 g/3 oz onion, chopped_

_11 cloves garlic, chopped_

_ 1½ tsp cumin seeds_

_7 whole dried chillies (optional)_

_1½ tsp chilli powder_

_1-2 tbsp coriander leaves, chopped_



The word Malika means the Queen, and the humble brown lentil has been honoured with this name because it is so popular. Underneath those turtle-brown shells lie the split red lentils that are more commonly seen in the West. Though the cooking methods for both lentils are somewhat similar, the taste and the look of the dish will vary a great deal. The brown lentil has an earthy taste of its own and makes a soft, brown, thick, soupy sauce.


*Method*
1.   Pick over the lentils (if you need to), then pour them into a medium-sized heavy saucepan, wash them in a few changes of water, then soak them in 1400 ml/3½ pints of water for 30 minutes.

2.   Add the ginger, chilli powder, turmeric and salt and bring to a rapid boil. Reduce the heat and simmer for 30 minutes.

3.   Although the lentils will be tender and soft at this stage, they will still have that insipid, watery look about them. Continue cooking and, at the same lime, try to break or mash some of the lentils against the side of the saucepan with the back of a wooden spoon until the mixture takes on a thick, dissolved and mushy look.

4.   Melt the butter in a small frying pan, add the onions and fry them until they begin to turn translucent.

5.   Add the garlic, Cumin seeds and whole dried chillies if using any - it will take about '/2 a minute for the garlic to turn pink. Then, add this sizzling mixture to the simmering lentils, stir and leave it to simmer for another few minutes, and serve.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*SOUR CHICKPEAS*

*Khatte chhole*
Known variously as chickpeas, garbanzos, and in India, _chholas _and _kabuli chanas, _this unsplit, heart-shaped legume provides North Indians with some of their tastiest snack foods. As a child in Delhi, I much preferred buying my _chholas _from itinerant street vendors. They were invariably sourer, spicier and much tastier than anything produced at home. (One of the reasons for my partiality to 'unclean bazaar food', as my father called it, may well have been that we were forbidden to eat it!) In this recipe, I have tried to reproduce that elusive ‘bazaar’ taste which made me an addict of the dish many years ago.

Although _Khatte chhole _are generally eaten as a snack in India, I serve them at my lunches and dinners, with vegetables, meats and rice.

Serves 6

_1 lb (450g) chickpeas picked over, washed and drained_

_3 pints (1.75 litres) water_

_10 –11 oz (275-300g) onions, peeled and very finely chopped_

_2½ teaspoons salt_

_1 fresh, hot green chilli, finely chopped_

_1tablespoon very finely grated fresh ginger (grate after peeling)_

_4 tablespoons lemon juice_

_6 tablespoons vegetable oil_

_½ Ib (225g) tomatoes, finely chopped_

_1 tablespoon ground coriander seeds_

_1 tablespoon ground cumin seeds_

_½ teaspoon ground turmeric_

_2 teaspoons garam masala_

_¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper_

Soak the chickpeas in 3 pints (1.75 litres) of water for 20 hours. Put the chickpeas and their soaking liquid into a large pot and bring to a boil. Cover, lower heat and simmer gently for an hour and a half or until chickpeas are tender. Strain the chickpeas and save the cooking liquid.

Put 2 tablespoons of the chopped onions, ½ teaspoon salt, green chilli, ginger and lemon juice into a tea-cup. Mix well and set aside.

Heat the oil in a heavy, wide, casserole-type pot over a medium-high flame. When hot, put in the remaining chopped onions. Stir and fry for 8 – 10 minutes or until the onion bits develop reddish-brown spots. Add the tomatoes. Continue to stir and fry another 5-6 minutes, mashing the tomato pieces with the back of a slotted spoon. Put in the coriander, cumin and turmeric. Stir and cook for about 30 seconds. Now put in the drained chickpeas, 14 fl oz (400ml) of their cooking liquid, 2 teaspoons of salt, the _garam masala _and cayenne. Stir to mix and bring to a simmer. Cover, turn heat to low and cook very gently for 20 minutes. Add the mixture in the tea-cup. Stir again to mix. Serve hot or lukewarm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*WHOLE GREEN LENTILS WITH GARLIC AND ONION*


This is a very simple - and flavourful - method of cooking the humble lentil.


_10 tablespoons vegetable oil_

_1½ teaspoons whole cumin seeds_

_10 cloves garlic, peeled and finely chopped_

_8 oz (200g) onion, peeled and chopped_

_500g whole green lentils, washed and drained_

_3 pints (720ml) water_

_2½ teaspoons salt_

_¾ teaspoon cayenne pepper_


Heat the oil in a heavy pot over a medium flame. When hot, put in the cumin seeds. A few seconds later, put in the garlic. Stir and fry until the garlic pieces turn a medium brown colour. Now put in the onion. Stir and fry until the onion pieces begin to turn brown at the edges. Put in the lentils and the water. Bring to a boil. Cover, turn heat to low and simmer for about an hour or until lentils are tender. Add the salt and the cayenne. Stir to mix and simmer gently for another 5 minutes.


*GUJERATI-STYLE GREEN BEANS*

*Gujerati sem*
Here is a very simple, yet delicious way to cook green beans. This dish goes well both with Indian meals and with grilled and roasted meats (I like it with sausages). Gujeratis often cook green vegetables with a little baking soda in order to preserve their bright colour. I am told that this kills the vitamins. So I blanch the beans and rinse them out quickly under cold running water instead. This works equally well. I generally do the blanching and rinsing quite a bit ahead of time and do the final cooking just before we sit down to eat.

If you do not want the beans to be hot, either do without the red chilli or else discard all its seeds and use just the skin for flavour.

Serves 4:


*1lb (450g) fresh green French beans*
_4 tablespoons vegetable oil_

_1 tablespoon whole black mustard seeds_

_4 cloves garlic, peeled and very finely chopped_

_1 hot, dried red chilli, coarsely crushed in a mortar_

_1 teaspoon salt_

_½ teaspoon sugar_

*Freshly ground black pepper*


Trim the beans and cut them into 1 inch (2.5cm) lengths. Blanch the beans by dropping them into a pot of boiling water and boiling rapidly for 3-4 minutes or until they are just tender. Drain immediately in a colander and rinse under cold, running water. Set aside.

Heat the oil in a large frying pan over a medium flame. When hot, put in the mustard seeds. As soon as the mustard seeds begin to pop, put in the garlic. Stir the garlic pieces around until they turn light brown. Put in the crushed red chilli and stir for a few seconds. Put in the green beans, salt, and sugar. Stir to mix. Turn the heat to medium-low. Stir and cook the beans for 7-8 minutes or until they have absorbed the flavour of the spices. Add the black pepper, mix, and serve.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*DHAL (YELLOW SPLIT PEAS)*


Every time I make this fragrant Indian dish, I make it differently. Sometimes I put ground chilli in, sometimes green chillies. Occasionally I use fresh mint with the coriander. It goes well with rice, but I have also been known to simply tuck in with a spoon.

*Serves 2*


yellow split peas - 200g
onion - 1
tomatoes - 2
garlic cloves - 3
small, hot red chillies - 2
ground turmeric - 2 tsp
salt and black pepper
to finish:
garlic cloves - 3
ground nut oil - 2 tbs
chopped coriander


Rinse the split peas in cold water. Peel and finely slice the onion. Chop the tomatoes. Peel and finely slice the garlic, seed and chop the chillies. Put the peas, onion, tomatoes, chilli, garlic, turmeric, salt and black pepper in with the peas and cover with just over a litre of water. Bring to the boil, cover with a lid then simmer for 15-20 minutes until the pulses are soft.

To finish, peel and finely slice the garlic, cook till golden and lightly crisp in a shallow pan with the oil, then stir into the dhal with a handful of chopped coriander leaves.



*FRIED CARROTS IN CURD (KORMA GĀJAR)*


This is an excellent recipe for swedes, parsnips, potatoes or turnips either substituting for or adding to the carrots.


4 tablespoons ghee

1½ lb  (675 g) carrots, chopped

1 inch (2.5 cm) piece ginger, finely chopped

4 cloves garlic, finely chopped

2 teaspoons sesame seeds

2 teaspoons poppy seeds

1 teaspoon turmeric powder

1 teaspoon cumin powder

2 teaspoons coriander powder

1 teaspoon paprika or chilli powder

1 teaspoon salt

1 cup yogurt

chopped coriander leaves


Heat ghee. Add the ginger, garlic, sesame seeds and poppy seeds and fry till golden. Stir in the spices, salt and carrots and fry for two minutes. Add the yogurt and cook till the carrots are tender. Serve hot, garnished with coriander leaves.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*Lentil soup 1*
This is one of the cheapest and simplest soups imaginable. It's also one of the most satisfying. Serves six.

150g brown lentils
1 litre water
1 onion, finely chopped
2 tbsp olive oil
Salt and pepper
1 tsp cumin seeds (optional)

Wash the lentils, put them in a big pot with the water and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and cook until the lentils feel tender. In a separate pan, fry the onions in the oil until soft, season, then add to the lentil pot and purée. If using the cumin, dry fry the seeds until they release their aroma and add to the soup pot with the onion.

Gently reheat the puréed soup and serve hot. For an authentic Lebanese touch, top with 'croutons' made from pitta bread cut into little squares and fried in corn oil.



*Lentil soup 2*
1 onion, finely sliced
3 tbsp olive oil
1kg Swiss chard
225g lentils
1 litre water
1 big potato, peeled and diced
Salt and pepper
2 lemons, juice squeezed

Fry the onion in a little olive oil until soft, then set aside. Separate the Swiss chard leaves from the stems, then cut the leaves into medium shreds and the stems into small dice.

Boil the lentils in the water until half cooked, then add the onion, potato, chard and seasoning, cover and cook for another 20 minutes. Stir in the lemon juice and serve hot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*BASIC TOMATO SAUCE*


It's difficult to get really flavoursome tomatoes outside the Mediterranean, so don't be afraid to make sauces using canned plum tomatoes instead. My tip is to add a little sugar to cut through the acidity of the tomatoes - you'll be amazed at the difference it makes to the finished sauce.



*Makes 4-6 portions*


4 tbsp olive oil, plus extra for drizzling

1 onion, finely chopped

2 x 400g cans plum tomatoes

1 garlic clove, finely chopped

2 tsp tomato purée

pinch of sugar

1 sprig of fresh rosemary


Heat the olive oil in a pan over a medium heat. Add the onion and cook for 5 minutes, or until soft and translucent. Roughly squash the tomatoes with either your hands or a fork.Add them to the pan along with the garlic, tomato purée, sugar and rosemary.

Lower the heat and simmer for 25-35 minutes, or until the sauce is thick and jam-like in consistency.



*QUICK GRATIN OF BEANS AND BACON*

There is much pleasure in making slowly evolving bean dishes, by soaking dried beans overnight and then letting them cook at their own pace. But sometimes I need a quick alternative, a mid-week version of those comforting dishes, and that is where canned beans come in. Chickpeas, haricot and cannellini beans all seem to survive the canning process. This supper can be made with any of them.

Serves 2 as a main dish with seconds

1 large onion

olive oil - 2 tablespoons

thyme - a few springs

smoked bacon - 6 rashers

haricot beans - 2 x 400g cans

creme fraiche — 200g

parmesan - 3 grated tablespoons


Set the oven to 200C/Gas 6. Peel the onion, halve it, and cut each half into thick slices. Pour the oil into a shallow pan and cook the onions till soft and golden. Pull the leaves from the thyme sprigs and stir into the onions.

Cut the bacon into short pieces and add to the pan, stirring occasionally till it is pale gold and fragrant.

Drain the beans and rinse them in a sieve under the cold tap. Tip them into the onions with the creme fraiche and stir till bubbling. Check the seasoning, you will probably need both salt and pepper.

Transfer to a baking dish and sprinkle the parmesan over the top.

Bake for 30 minutes or so, till the top is crisp and the sauce is bubbling around the edges.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

FRIED CARROTS IN CURD (Korma gājar)

This is an excellent recipe for swedes, parsnips, potatoes or turnips either substituting for or adding to the carrots.


4 tablespoons ghee

1½ lb (675 g) carrots, chopped

1 inch (2.5 cm) piece ginger

4 cloves garlic, finely chopped

2 teaspoons sesame seeds

2 teaspoons poppy seeds

1 teaspoon turmeric powder

1 teaspoon cumin powder

2 teaspoons coriander powder

½ teaspoon paprika or chilli powder

1 teaspoon salt

1 cup yogurt

chopped coriander leaves


Heat ghee and fry the carrots for a few minutes. Add the ginger, garlic, sesame seeds and poppy seeds and fry until golden. Stir in the spices, salt and carrots and fry for two minutes. Add the yogurt and cook till the carrots are tender. Serve hot, garnished with coriander leaves

*AUBERGINE CURRY (BAINGAN KI KARI)*


1½ Ibs (675 g) aubergines

2 tablespoons ghee

1 teaspoon turmeric powder

1 teaspoon paprika or chilli powder

1 teaspoon cumin powder

1 teaspoon coriander powder

6 black peppercorns

1 inch (2-5 cm) piece ginger, finely chopped

1 teaspoon salt

4 cloves

juice of ½ lemon

3 tomatoes, chopped

2 tablespoons chopped coriander leaves


Cut aubergines into cubes and soak in cold water. Heat ghee and fry the spices for two minutes. Add the tomatoes, salt and aubergines. Stir for five minutes, add the lemon juice, cover and cook slowly. Add a little water to prevent sticking. Serve hot with rice.




*CAULIFLOWER CURRY (PHULGOBI U KARI)*


1 teaspoon turmeric powder

1 cauliflower (1½ - 2 lbs/675-900 g)

juice of ½ lemon

1 inch (2-5 cm) piece ginger

1 teaspoon salt

4 cloves garlic

½ teaspoon paprika or chilli powder

2 tablespoons ghee

1 teaspoon garam masala


Wash the cauliflower and cut into sprigs. Grind the garlic, ginger, salt, paprika and turmeric, adding the lemon juice to make a paste. Heat ghee and fry the paste for a few minutes. Add the cauliflower, cover and cook on a low heat. When nearly done sprinkle with garam masala.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

CHICKEN WITH OLIVES

This excellent Middle Eastern dish is a particularly Moroccan speciality.


1 large roasting chicken						  1 teaspoon paprika

2 tablespoons oil												1 onion, finely chopped

2 onions, sliced										250 g (8 oz) green olives

Salt and black pepper										   Juice of ½ lemon, or more
¼-½ teaspoon ground ginger


Heat the oil in a large saucepan. Add onion slices, sprinkle with salt, pepper, ginger and paprika, then add about 1 teacup water very gradually, stirring vigorously, and lay the chicken on top. Cook over low heat, covered, for 1 hour, turning the chicken frequently. Add a little more salt if necessary, and the finely chopped onion, and cook for ½ hour longer.

Stone the olives. Put them in a pan, cover with cold water, bring to the boil and leave for 1 minute. Drain off the water and repeat the process. This will remove excess salt. Add the olives to the pan and cook with the chicken for a few minutes only.Just before serving, squeeze a little lemon juice over the dish. Serve with plain boiled rice or couscous.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*MUSHROOM & RICE ONE-POT*


SERVES 4


_200g/7oz basmati rice _

_1 tbsp olive oil_

_1 large onion, chopped_

_2 tsp chopped rosemary or 1 tsp dried _

_250g/9oz chestnut mushrooms, quartered_

_2 red peppers, sliced _

_400g tin chopped tomatoes _

_425ml/¾pt vegetable stock _

_handful parsley, chopped_


Heat oven to 190C/170C fan/gas 5. Rinse the rice under cold running water, then drain.

Heat the oil in a casserole dish and fry the onion until soft. Stir in the rosemary and mushrooms and fry briefly. Add the rice, coat it in the oil, then add the peppers, tomatoes, stock and some black pepper. Bring to the boil, stir, cover tightly, then bake for 20-25 mins. Scatter with parsley to serve.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*LAMB SHANKS WITH PRESERVED LEMON AND SWEDE*


This needs no accompaniment, but is very good served with a pile of mashed potatoes.


Serves 4

_onions - 2 large_

_olive oil - 3 tbsp_

_lamb shanks - 4 small_

_flour - 2 level tbsp_

_garlic — 3 cloves_

_light stock (water will do) - 750mls_

_white vermouth or white wine - 1OOmls_

_the juice of half a large lemon_

_swede — 1 large_

_preserved lemons — 2_

_parsley — 4 bushy sprigs_


Set the oven at 160C/Gas 3. Peel and slice the onions into thick segments. Warm the olive oil in a deep casserole and season the lamb shanks. Lightly brown the lamb all over in the hot oil, then lift it out and add the onions to the pan. Let them soften and turn a pale gold, then stir in the flour, Add the peeled and thinly sliced garlic, the stock, white wine and bring to the boil. Peel the swede and cut it into fat chunks about the size of a marshmallow. As soon as the liquid starts to boil add the swede, pushing the pieces down under the gravy then stir in the lemon juice, a seasoning of salt and pepper, and the lamb shanks then cover with paper and then a lid then leave in the oven for two hours, turning them from time to time.

After an hour and a half's cooking, cut the lemon in half and scrape out the pith. Chop the flesh fairly finely. Remove the lamb from the oven, lift the lid and push the chopped lemon down into the gravy. Cover once more and return to the oven for a further 30 minutes until the lamb is easy to pull away from the bone and the swede tender to the point of a knife.

Remove the leaves from the parsley, chop roughly and stir into the gravy. Leave covered for a few minutes to settle down, then check the seasoning and serve.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*HARISSA-SPICED TOMATO & CHICKPEA STEW*


SERVES 4 – PREP 10 mins – COOK 35 mins


Fry 1 sliced red onion and 1 sliced and deseeded red pepper in ½ tbsp olive oil for 10 mins until starting to soften. Stir in 2 crushed garlic cloves and 2½ tbsp harissa for 2 mins. Pour in a 400g can chopped tomatoes, 400ml hot vegetable stock, a 400g can drained chickpeas and some seasoning, then simmer for 20 mins.

Remove from the heat and add a good squeeze lemon juice and a small bunch roughly chopped coriander or mint. Serve with couscous.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry, got carried away.


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 25, 2017)

Jfc what did you do  

This thread needs garlic tart.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

I just cut and pasted some choice recipes from my file.
This is the garlic tart recipe:
*Caramelised garlic tart*

The differences between a tart, a pie and a quiche are a blur. Whatever you call this dish, though, it is a wonderfully light affair, with just enough sweetness to balance the garlic. Serves four to six.

*30g unsalted butter, melted*

*375g puff pastry*

*½ butternut squash (250g), peeled, seeded and cut into 2cm wedges*

*3 tbsp olive oil*

*Salt and black pepper*

*2 heads garlic, cloves peeled*

*1 tbsp balsamic vinegar*

*1½ tbsp caster sugar*

*1 tsp chopped rosemary*

*1 tsp chopped thyme, plus a few whole sprigs to finish*

*130g rich, creamy goats' cheese, such as Ragstone, rind removed*

*2 eggs*

*100ml double cream*

*100ml crème fraîche*

Preheat the oven to 180C/350F/gas mark 4. Brush a 22cm round cake tin with melted butter. Roll out the pastry to a square 3-4mm thick, then cut out a circle to cover the base of the tin and come about 3cm up its sides. Brush with more butter, line with greaseproof paper and fill with baking beans. Put into the fridge for 20 minutes, bake for 20 minutes, remove the beans and bake for 15 minutes more, or until the pastry is golden. Remove and set aside.



Advertisement
Spread the squash over an oven tray, sprinkle with a tablespoon of oil and a pinch of salt, and roast for 30 minutes, until cooked through. Meanwhile, put the garlic in a small pan and cover with water. Bring to a simmer, blanch for three minutes and drain. Return cloves to the dry pan and add two tablespoons of oil. Fry for two minutes, add the vinegar and 180ml water, simmer for 10 minutes, add the sugar, chopped herbs and half a teaspoon of salt, and simmer for another 10 minutes, until most of the liquid has evaporated and the cloves are coated in dark, caramelly syrup.

Arrange the squash in the tart case, dot with pieces of goats' cheese and scatter the garlic and its syrup all over. Whisk eggs, creams, half a teaspoon of salt and some black pepper, and pour over the tart, plugging the gaps but letting the filling peek over the surface. Lay a few thyme sprigs on top.

Reduce the oven to 170C/325F/ gas mark 3 and bake the tart for 35-45 minutes, until it sets and the top goes golden-brown. Eat warm or at room temperature with a crisp salad.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 25, 2017)

Rebelda said:


> Jfc what did you do
> 
> This thread needs garlic tart.


Innit 

I thought it was more 'urban's favourite recipes' iyswim?  

Chorizo hash needs adding.


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 25, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Innit
> 
> I thought it was more 'urban's favourite recipes' iyswim?
> 
> Chorizo hash needs adding.


So did I.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Innit
> 
> I thought it was more 'urban's favourite recipes' iyswim?
> 
> Chorizo hash needs adding.





Rebelda said:


> So did I.


Have I made a faux-pas? 


ringo said:


> time for a new place to stick *well tried and tested recipes *and Urban favourites.


They're all family favourites and most have been on the tea thread.
I can delete if people think I should


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Have I made a faux-pas?


No love, but you've made the thread really hard to read. Might not be as bad on a computer but it's impossible to scroll through on a phone. Not easy to reference with more than one recipe per post either. 

You could easily lose, e.g. the lasagne post and the guinea fowls. Leg of lamb, fish pie, tomato sauce, all the roast tomatoes. It's all stuff I don't think people would be looking here for a recipe because they already know how or have their own.

Leave us your favourites


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

Rebelda said:


> Leave us your favourites


I'll do my best.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 25, 2017)

Aye, it's the scrolling on a phone/tablet. One recipe per post is loads easier


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry everybody for ruining the thread. Just got mad keen.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry, got carried away.


Did you have all these saved off the urban recipe wiki?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Did you have all these saved off the urban recipe wiki?


No, they are from my family's files. We do cook all of those things, honest.


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry everybody for ruining the thread. Just got mad keen.


You didn't ruin anything!


----------



## mango5 (Apr 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> No, they are from my family's files. We do cook all of those things, honest.


I believe you. I have a different fave basic tomato sauce using fresh and tinned, with a bit of chilli and garlic and other flavourings,simmered for an hour. I do huge pots of it and freeze in portions. It's from the Polpo cookbook. The reason I mention it is I have the Claudia Roden book too, and recognise some of your other recipes, and it reminded me how old fave recipes can seem a bit dated. I blame Ottolenghi and his millions of ingredients. My point partly being that older, simpler recipes represent what was available in the shops at the time they were published.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

We have a lot of Claudia Roden books.
My mum cooked a lot of Middle Eastern food.
Roden is like Ottolenghi without the fuss.


----------



## aqua (Apr 26, 2017)

mango5 said:


> I believe you. I have a different fave basic tomato sauce using fresh and tinned, with a bit of chilli and garlic and other flavourings,simmered for an hour. I do huge pots of it and freeze in portions. It's from the Polpo cookbook. The reason I mention it is I have the Claudia Roden book too, and recognise some of your other recipes, and it reminded me how old fave recipes can seem a bit dated. I blame Ottolenghi and his millions of ingredients. My point partly being that older, simpler recipes represent what was available in the shops at the time they were published.


Can you post your tom sauce in full? I need one and my normal one just seems crap atm (a case of having it too much I suspect)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2017)

aqua said:


> Can you post your tom sauce in full? I need one and my normal one just seems crap atm (a case of having it too much I suspect)


The one i posted is lush


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2017)

This is the best lamb I've ever cooked.

*Moroccan slow-roasted shoulder of lamb*

From _Small Adventures in Cooking_ by James Ramsden (Quadrille, £14.99).
Serves 6
*shoulder of lamb* 1 x 1.5-2kg, on the bone
*natural yogurt *350g
*lemon* juice of 1
*ras el hanout *2 tbsp
*smoked paprika* ½ tsp
*salt and peppe*r
*red onions *2, peeled and sliced
*garlic* 1 whole bulb
*red wine* ½ a bottle
*olive oil*
*couscous* 300g
*pomegranate* 1, deseeded
*coriander* a big bunch, chopped

Chunks of meat are all well and good, but few things beat a whole joint, slowly roasted on the bone until the meat slides away at the slightest prod. Lamb shoulder is arguably the king of such joints. It's tough as old boots, but so perfectly fatty that when sympathetically cooked the fat melts through the meat, tenderising and oozing flavour throughout the flesh.
Using a sharp knife, slash the lamb a few times – no deeper than an inch – on the fatty side. Mix 250g of the yogurt, lemon juice, ras el hanout and smoked paprika in a bowl and season with pepper. Spread the onion out on a roasting tin, throw in unpeeled garlic cloves and place the lamb on top. Rub the lamb with the marinade, pour over the wine, cover and leave – 24 hours would be ideal, an hour will do.
When ready to cook, preheat the oven to 170C/gas mark 3. Season the lamb with salt and drizzle with oil. Cover tightly with foil and roast for 3 hours. Remove the foil and roast for a further half-hour. The shoulder blade should be peeking out from under the end of the meat.
Remove from the oven and leave to rest, loosely covered with foil, for half an hour. Meanwhile, cook the couscous according to the packet instructions. Pull the meat apart with tongs, garnish with the pomegranate seeds and coriander, and serve with a spoonful of the cooking juices, the couscous and the remaining yogurt.


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2017)

Favourite slow cooker recipe.

*Lamb Rogan Josh*

Serves 4

*1kg / 2lb 4oz lean boneless lamb, cut into 2.5cm / 1 inch chunks
4 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 black cardamom pods
4 green cardamom pods
4 cloves
2 bay leaves
1 cinnamon stick
2 onions, chopped
2 tablespoons ginger and garlic paste (roughly ⅔ garlic and ⅓ peeled ginger blended to a paste with a little oil and water)
2 teaspoons chilli powder
1 teaspoon ground coriander
½ teaspoon turmeric
4 tomatoes, puréed
100g / 3½ oz thick natural yoghurt
1 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1 teaspoon garam masala
few sprigs coriander, chopped*

Rinse the lamb under cold running water, then drain and pat dry with kitchen paper.

Heat the oil in a large, heavy-based frying pan. Add the whole spices and leave over a gentle heat for a few minutes to allow their flavours to infuse the oil.
Add the onions to the pan and cook until golden brown, then add the lamb and cook over a high heat until well seared all over. Add the ginger and garlic paste and cook, stirring frequently, for 2 minutes. Stir in 500–600 ml / 17–20 fl oz water and simmer gently for about 30 minutes (or put all ingredients in slow cooker and leave for several hours), adding more water if necessary. Stir in the ground spices and cook for a further 15 minutes.

Add the puréed tomatoes and yoghurt and cook for a further 15 minutes, or until the lamb is cooked through and tender. Season to taste and then sprinkle with the garam masala and scatter over the chopped coriander before serving.

_• This recipe is taken from Food of the Grand Trunk Road - Recipes of rural India, from Bengal to the Punjab, by Anirudh Arora and Hardeep Singh Kohli_


----------



## mango5 (Apr 26, 2017)

aqua said:


> Can you post your tom sauce in full? I need one and my normal one just seems crap atm (a case of having it too much I suspect)


I do this when there are cheap fresh tomatoes in the shops, or I need to use up some meh ones from the vegbox.  It's a great pasta sauce with random roast veg and I use it on pizza bases too.  I tend to freeze 400ml-ish bags (measured using the not-quite-full- empty tins).  I reckon you get about 4.5 portions (handy cos you don't need so much for pizza).

Ingredients/method notes: I use 2 normal (brown) onions, however much oil seems right (not necessarily 100ml), 3 cloves garlic and a teaspoon of chilli flakes.  At the moment I'm using mixed Provecal herbs cos that's what I've got, one or two tablespoons.  As they're dried they go in at the simmering stage (I think the recipe assumes fresh oregano).  I don't use the sugar.  Do it in your biggest pan - I use a stick blender to save faffing and washing up - it works best blended while hot.  Scales down well if you don't have so many tins of toms.



			
				Polpo cookbook said:
			
		

> *The sauce *(makes 1.5 litres)
> *ingredients*
> 100ml extra virgin olive oil
> 1 white onion, finely sliced
> ...


----------



## mango5 (May 1, 2017)

Link to Quoady's marvellous chocomalate  fudge. Read the thread for refinements. Coffee chocomalate fudge


----------



## Biddlybee (May 17, 2017)

*Chorizo hash*
waxy potatoes cubed - new potatoes work well
1 onion - finely diced
chorizo sliced
garlic crushed
salt, pepper, hot paprika
fresh parsley

• simmer the potatoes for 5 mins then drain and cover with a tea towel
• sauté the onion chorizo and garlic in a little olive oil - add salt, pepper and paprika
• once onions are translucent put aside
• add a little more olive oil + sauté potatoes until starting to brown
• add the chorizo and onions back into the pan
• bit more paprika, few splashes of chipotle tabasco and cook until brown and crispy
• stir in parsley
• serve with a fried/poached egg on top, or on its own

(delia's recipe has red pepper in too)


----------



## Ms T (May 25, 2017)

The Polpo tomato sauce is very good, especially with the meatballs from the same book.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 11, 2017)

Ms T's sourdough bread recipe needs to be on this thread for ease of reference: 

1. Take starter out of fridge and allow to return to room temperature. It will start to bubble when it is ready.
2. Measure 500g of bread flour into a mixing bowl (my go-to brand is Dove's Farm, but sometimes I use Lidl's own brand and sometimes I mix in a little rye flour or smoked wholegrain flour)
3. Add 1.5 tsp of salt and mix
4. Add 60g of starter and 375g of water (sometimes a little less depending on humidity) and mix well.
5. Cover with clingfilm or place in a plastic bag and secure with a clip
6. Leave to prove overnight for about 18 hours
7. Remove from bowl onto floured service and stretch and fold over a few times (I fold both edges into the middle, and then in half again, if that makes sense)
8. Place in well floured basket, cover with tea towel and leave to rise for 2-3 hours.
9. Place a Le Creuset cast iron pot with lid in the oven turned up to its highest temperature and allow to heat up for 30 minutes
10. Place dough in pot and put the lid on, return to oven and switch temperature down slightly to about 220C
11. After about half an hour, remove the lid and switch the temperature down again. Let cook for another 20 minutes or so.

This method will give you a fantastic crust, and it's a pretty easy technique once you get the timings right. You will also get a nice open texture and a glossy, chewy crumb.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2017)

where can you get a starter? an artisan bakery?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> where can you get a starter? an artisan bakery?


They might give you some if you ask. I got mine from Franco Manca. You can also ask a friend (like me!) or "grow" your own.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2017)

I will do it one day


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 11, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> Thimble Queen needs to get over here with her kachumber recipe



Sorry it's taken me a while! I'd forgotten until I saw the thread get bumped  

Indian salad aka Kachumber  
Cucumber, tomato and onion (I use red onions and spring onion) with sea salt, chilli powder or flakes and malt vinegar. 
If you chop it up, dress it and leave it in the fridge for half an hour before eating it, the flavours get super intense esp the onion. 
Add some extra sea salt when serving


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 11, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> *Chorizo hash*
> waxy potatoes cubed - new potatoes work well
> 1 onion - finely diced
> chorizo sliced
> ...



Mine is very similar  I use coriander instead of parsley and habanero in place of tabasco. If I have black beans they go in too


----------



## ringo (Jun 29, 2017)

A favourite Basque Country stew. I think it's more commonly made with tuna, but I've not tried that. This is a simple veggie version from Leith's Vegetarian Bible.


Marmitako

2 tbsp olive oil
1 onion
3 cloves garlic
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp paprika
2 green peppers
245g potatoes - scrubbed and cubed
250 ml vegetable stock
1 400g tin chopped tomatoes
1 tsp saffron
1 tin chick peas

Heat the oil and fry the onions until soft.
Add the garlic and spices, stir for a minute, then add the peppers and cook until they soften.
Add the potatoes and any other root veg you're using, stir for a minute to coat with the spices.
Add the stock, tomatoes, saffron and chick peas, then season well with plenty of salt and pepper.
Simmer for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally.


----------



## aqua (Jun 29, 2017)

For this don't we really need an index at the front of the thread?


----------



## ringo (Jun 29, 2017)

aqua said:


> For this don't we really need an index at the front of the thread?


It's getting that way, no idea how that's possible with XenForo though


----------



## aqua (Jun 29, 2017)

Edit the first post?


----------



## ringo (Jun 29, 2017)

aqua said:


> Edit the first post?


I suppose it's possible, with a link to each recipe/post, but it would need quite high maintenance updating every time a new recipe was posted. There must be a better way without going down the the old Wiki route which we gave up on before.


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> where can you get a starter? an artisan bakery?



They're extremely easy to make yourself... Just 50:50 flour and water in a (non-sealed!) jar. I used to use a rye/plain blend I think, 200g (each*) for a 750ml jar. Leave for a few days, giving it the odd stir. Once it gets going (bubbling and puffed up) chuck out half and add a fresh 100g of flour and water. I mean ideally bake with it, but if not - chuck, you need to keep refreshing it. Do this whenever your starter builds back up; probably daily. This seems like a waste unless you bake daily but, once you've done it a couple of times to get everything well established, you can move it to the fridge where everything will slow down.

There can be weird shit that's normal; beery liquid floating on top (you can pour it off), acetone smell (probably not refreshing it enough, or keeping too much of the old starter). If it doesn't bubble after a few days, chuck it. Most things have been experienced by someone, so the modern solution of google the problem applies.

e2a: *I mean each of flour and water, so for a rye/plain 100g of rye, 100g of plain, 200g of water. You can vary the ratio of flour types as much as you want, though I imagine some don't work as well as others. Flour to water ratio should be 50:50.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2017)

This is a good one from the Hairy Bikers - Nasi Goreng. It even got a 10/10 thumbs up from my very picky chef partner the other evening....



*Ingredients*

*For the spice paste*


2 garlic cloves, peeled
pinch nutmeg
¼ tsp freshly ground black pepper
½ tsp ground turmeric
2 shallots, peeled
25g/1oz unsalted peanuts
1 tsp salt
3 birds'-eye chillies, seeds removed
1 tbsp palm sugar
1-2 tbsp vegetable oil, or more if necessary
 
*For the stir-fry*


2 tbsp vegetable or groundnut oil, plus extra for frying the eggs
2 chicken breasts, skin removed, cut into thin strips
200g/7oz prawns, heads and shells removed and de-veined
110g/4oz fine green beans, trimmed and sliced into 1cm/½in pieces
4 spring onions, sliced
275g/10oz cooked long-grain rice (this must be cold)
splash light soy sauce
splash ketjap manis (Indonesian soy sauce)
4 free-range eggs
 
*For the garnish*


½ cucumber, peeled, seeds removed, finely diced
1 tbsp roughly chopped coriander
50g/2oz peanuts
1 lime, cut into wedges
handful crispy fried shallots
Asian-style chilli oil, to serve
 


*Method*


 
For the spice paste, blend all of the spice paste ingredients together in a food processor. Add enough oil to bring the mixture together as a loose paste. Set aside.


 
For the stir-fry, heat the oil in a wok over a high heat until shimmering hot, then add the chicken and fry for a minute or so, then add the spice paste and prawns and stir well, cooking for a good 4-5 minutes.


 
Add the beans and spring onions and fry for another minute, keeping everything moving.


 
Add the cooked rice and stir until it's all been incorporated - you can add a few tablespoons of water at this point if it becomes a little dry and starts to stick. Season with soy sauce and ketjap manis, to taste.


 
Heat a little of the oil in a large frying pan over a medium heat and fry the eggs until crisp at the edges and cooked to your liking.


 
To serve, divide the stir-fry between two bowls, place two eggs on top and sprinkle over the garnish ingredients. Serve with the chilli oil on the side, for drizzling.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 29, 2017)

*Soup with beanz*

fry some onion and garlic until soft in olive oil.
 add 2 fresh bay leaves
add lardons/smoked bacon (or chorizo) both if greedy, none if veggie.

fry more so fat comes out but don't brown onions etc.

Add 1 glass white wine

 bring to boil and add herbs, mixed or oregano/thyme is good until alcohol is gone.

Add 1 table spoon tomatoe paste

Add water to top up with.

Add cubes of potato (not floury but firm variety)

Add a drained tin of white beanz - cannelloni or haricot is best I find

 simmer for 10-20 minutes

option- add some kale or another winter green for the last 10 mins cooking.

tastes adjust seasoning etc.

serve with rest of white wine and bread


----------



## freethinker (Feb 17, 2018)

Home made NUTELLA!  (Palm oil free)
(Can halve the ingredients)

200g bar of Milk chocolate
1 tbsp. Cocoa
1 tbsp. Oil
½ tsp. Vanilla Extract
9 tbsp. Peanut Butter* or 2½ oz. Roasted chopped Hazelnuts, blitzed to a paste
(For a fuller flavoured version, roast blanched hazelnuts and blitz)
-------------
In a bain marie, melt the chocolate over a low heat, stirring occasionally.  Add the cocoa and stir in well.

In _another_ bowl place the nuts (either the pulverised hazelnuts or peanut butter).
*I use crunchy peanut butter - becomes like a ferrero rocher!  Best eaten next day - less gritty.
To the nut paste, add the oil, vanilla extract and the cooled chocolate. If using hazelnuts, add a pinch of salt.  Stir well to incorporate all ingredients.
(Recipe says to do this in a blender but I found this unnecessary!)   It will thicken as it goes cold...if you can
hold out that long (can take several hours).

Keeps for 2 weeks


----------



## butcher (Apr 2, 2018)

The best fucking Rhubarb Recipe on Gods Green Earth Muthafuckers


*Rhubarb and Coconut Pie




Makes 4 portions*


1lb of rhubarb	_(I usually use at least 2lb)_

2-3 tablespoons of Granulated or Demerara sugar


3oz butter

5 level tablespoons of Golden Syrup _(doesn’t matter if it’s not that level)_

5oz Desiccated Coconut

2oz Plain Flour

2oz Granulated or Demerara sugar


*Method:*


1.	 Prepare a moderate oven (350oF, Gas 4)


2.	 Wash and trim rhubarb, cut into short lengths.  Place in a 1½ pint oven-proof dish with the tablespoons of sugar.  Cook in oven for 10 minutes.


3.	 Place butter in a saucepan.  Measure golden syrup and add to butter and melt over a low heat.  When butter is melted remove from heat and add the rest of the ingredients and mix well.


4.	 Spread coconut mixture ontop of the rhubarb.  Bake on top shelf for 35 minutes.


5.	 Serve hot with custard, cream or ice-cream.


Enjoy!


----------



## Humirax (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 3, 2018)

butcher said:


> The best fucking Rhubarb Recipe on Gods Green Earth Muthafuckers
> 
> 
> *Rhubarb and Coconut Pie
> ...



That sounds fit.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 7, 2018)

A made a tomato-free salsa 

It has the usual garlic, onions, coriander, salt and lime but instead of tomatoes I added 21 red chillies.



It tastes wonderful! 

However it did melt all my fillings...


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2018)

Colleague just gave me his tried and tested Cola Chicken Wings recipe 

*Cola Chicken Wings*


1 Kg of chicken wings

1 bottle of cola (the one bigger than the can but smaller than the 1 litre bottle)

1 ginger stem

2 or 3 pieces of star anise

big slug of shaoshin wine (or brandy if you don't have any)

1 tablespoon of 5 spices

1 to 2 tablespoons of palm sugar depending on how sweet you like your sauce

½ a teaspoon of salt

couple of cloves of garlic

some sprigs of spring onions

birds eye chilli to taste



So clean up your chicken wings and score the meaty part (upper leg) so the flavours can penetrate.

Slice the ginger and fry that with the chilli, star anise and 5 spices to release the flavours.

Seal the chicken wings in the above mix.

Add cola and all the rest of it.

Let it cook (I think about 15 mins if you are going to finish on the bbq).  Always check for bloodiness by usual stabbing trick of wings.  

Take the wings out when they are about done if you are finishing them off in the sauce rather than the bbq, or much earlier if you are bbqing.

Then simmer (well you can boil it down) the sauce until thick and filter/scoop out all the bits.  It should be thick by this point, but if not thick enough use arrowroot or corn flour to stiffen.

Then throw back in wings if doing as a dish, or finish wings on bbq and pour sauce on top.



For pork use Dr Pepper instead.



p.s.  I'm pretty sure that the sizes are right, but the timing might be off as I normally just keep poking the chicken to check.

Cheers, Moon


----------



## Humirax (May 28, 2018)

Pizza Paratha. This is vegetarian but can be veganised with vegan cheese. Cheap and delicious.


----------



## Humirax (May 28, 2018)

Bread Besan Cheela- I think this is vegan, and again, it's pretty cheap.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2018)

Humirax said:


> Pizza Paratha. This is vegetarian but can be veganised with vegan cheese. Cheap and delicious.






Humirax said:


> Bread Besan Cheela- I think this is vegan, and again, it's pretty cheap.



Any chance of actual recipes?


----------



## Humirax (May 29, 2018)

Here is the ingredient list of pizza paratha: Whole wheat flour (atta): 2 cups Grated mozzarella cheese/vegan cheese (at room temperature): 1 ¼ cups Chopped bell peppers: ½ cup Chopped onions: ½ cup Corn kernels (at room temperature): ¼ cup Chopped olives: 8-10 Italian seasoning Chilly flakes (optional) Pizza Sauce, Pesto sauce Cooking Oil Salt, Water


----------



## Humirax (May 29, 2018)

Bread Cheela Ingredients--------- 1. Gram Flour – 1.5 cup 2. Onions – 1 3. Tomato – 1 4. Green Coriander – ½ cup 5. Red Chilli Powder – ½ tbsp 6. Salt – as per taste 7. Coriander Powder – 1 tbsp 8. Green Chillies – 2 9. Oil – 3 tbsp 10. Breads – 4 11. Turmeric Powder – ½ tsp 12. Roasted Cumin Powder – ½ tsp 13. Water – as required


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2018)

Method?


----------



## Humirax (May 29, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Method?


Are you able to watch the video?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2018)

Humirax said:


> Are you able to watch the video?


 A recipe is necessary on this recipe thread. You need to be able to refer to it at a glance.


----------



## Humirax (May 29, 2018)

I suggest you watch you the video, instead of being pedantic.


----------



## Humirax (May 29, 2018)

I'm not posting the method, I can't be arsed.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2018)

Humirax said:


> I suggest you watch you the video, instead of being pedantic.


It's not question of being pedantic but of being able to follow a written recipe


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 29, 2018)

Sorry Humirax but I agree with Orang Utan. I'm not going to bother making something where I have to be constantly stopping and starting a You Tube video and where I can't see an overview of the whole recipe all the time.

But whatever....no problem eh?


----------



## Maggot (May 29, 2018)

I agree with Mrs Miggins and Orang Utan It should be a proper recipe. I like to be able to print out recipes I am cooking.


----------



## Humirax (May 30, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> A recipe is necessary on this recipe thread. You need to be able to refer to it at a glance.


In the time you took to post comments you could have watched the video and you would know what to do by now. Surely just watching a short video is not difficult.


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sorry Humirax but I agree with Orang Utan. I'm not going to bother making something where I have to be constantly stopping and starting a You Tube video and where I can't see an overview of the whole recipe all the time.
> 
> But whatever....no problem eh?



I agree with this, I am hearing impaired and prefer a written recipe at all times.  In fact I prefer written most things, and think the descent into having a video for everything is a detrimental thing, and isolating for people who are hearing impaired.

Linking a video you found on youtube in a recipe sharing thread strikes me as lazy anyway.  If you like it that much, take a few minutes to type out the ingredients and method, include the link as a "this is where I found the recipe" credit, but don't just embed youtube vids or paste links into the thread - we can all look for stuff on youtube or google recipes.


----------



## Humirax (May 30, 2018)

You don't need to listen to the video really, just watch how it's done, it's simple.


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

Humirax said:


> You don't need to listen to the video really, just watch how it's done, it's simple.



If it's that simple, why could you not just type it out?  This isn't a "find a vid somewhere and embed it" thread.


----------



## Humirax (May 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> Linking a video you found on youtube in a recipe sharing thread strikes me as lazy anyway.  If you like it that much, take a few minutes to type out the ingredients and method, include the link as a "this is where I found the recipe" credit, but don't just embed youtube vids or paste links into the thread - we can all look for stuff on youtube or google recipes.


It's simply using more modern technology- which you guys seems to be struggling with.


----------



## Humirax (May 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> If it's that simple, why could you not just type it out?  This isn't a "find a vid somewhere and embed it" thread.


Why can't you guys just watch the video?


----------



## Humirax (May 30, 2018)

What is so difficult about watching a video?


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

I'M FUCKING DEAF, THAT IS WHAT IS SO DIFFICULT ABOUT IT.  JUST TYPE THE FUCKING RECIPE OUT LIKE EVERYONE ELSE ON THE THREAD HAS DONE.

And stop being so fucking lazy, just embedding videos


----------



## Humirax (May 30, 2018)

Watching videos is actually how my girlfriend learned to cook vegan food so I didn't think it would be a problem


----------



## Humirax (May 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> I'M FUCKING DEAF, THAT IS WHAT IS SO DIFFICULT ABOUT IT.  JUST TYPE THE FUCKING RECIPE OUT LIKE EVERYONE ELSE ON THE THREAD HAS DONE.
> 
> And stop being so fucking lazy, just embedding videos


Do I have to keep repeating the same thing? I already explained that you don't need to listen to the fucking video! I give up.


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

Can someone else please watch that video (for Bread Besan Cheela) with the sound OFF and just confirm that I am NOT going mad, there is NO text/subtitle explanation of what any of the ingredients are or their measurements.  I can see what some of them are, that looks like cumin seeds in the top right at the start maybe, but is the thing under it garam masala or ground coriander?  What are the quantities?

No, you cannot follow that recipe accurately without sound.


----------



## Humirax (May 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> Can someone else please watch that video (for Bread Besan Cheela) with the sound OFF and just confirm that I am NOT going mad, there is NO text/subtitle explanation of what any of the ingredients are or their measurements.  I can see what some of them are, that looks like cumin seeds in the top right at the start maybe, but is the thing under it garam masala or ground coriander?  What are the quantities?
> 
> No, you cannot follow that recipe accurately without sound.


I posted the ingredients and measurements


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

Humirax said:


> I posted the ingredients and measurements



It's as if you have failed to understand that this thread is SUPPOSED to read like an old-style cookery book.  Not a load of embedded videos with tacked on lists of ingredients when challenged.  That is the point of this thread.  If you aren't going to make it look like it's printed in a recipe book circa 1960, then don't bother.  There are other places on the internet, or even Urban, where embedded video is fine.  This is SUPPOSED to be Mrs Beeton, Julia Childs, not a video food blog.

People are even doing their best to use the same formatting for their typed out recipes that fits with the rest of the thread.  You and your videos are pissing all over it quite frankly.


----------



## Humirax (May 30, 2018)

Basically you guys are incapable of using modern technology and do things the OUTDATED way, I get it.


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

Humirax said:


> Basically you guys are incapable of using modern technology and do things the OUTDATED way, I get it.



Or you have failed to understand the nature of the thread, and didn't just gracefully bow out when told you were doing it wrong.


----------



## Humirax (May 30, 2018)

I think I understand the nature of the thread thanks


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

That escalated quickly

EDIT: BTW I think everything posted since this thread went off piste should be deleted to preserve the integrity of the thread and its original intention.

EDIT: Nice editing there btw Humirax, I saw what you posted and reported it.  Well out of order.


----------



## Humirax (May 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> That escalated quickly
> 
> EDIT: BTW I think everything posted since this thread went off piste should be deleted to preserve the integrity of the thread and its original intention.
> 
> EDIT: Nice editing there btw Humirax, I saw what you posted and reported it.  Well out of order.


No, eating sentient beings for the pleasure of your taste buds is well out of order.


----------



## Humirax (May 30, 2018)

Fuck this shitty thread!


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

Yet you edited what you said originally because you weren't going to stand by it.  You're a whiner who doesn't have the courage of their convictions to post something and let it stand.

EDIT: And if you prefer not to eat animals, there are PLENTY of vegetarians and vegans here who might have been supportive, but you seem to have gone in off the deep end tbh.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 30, 2018)

...

If people ask that you not just post videos on a thread could you please just not just post videos on the thread and avoid all this aggro?


----------



## OzT (Jun 26, 2018)

My own reciepe, I enjoy it and it's extra good for summer barbies as it's quite cheap, cooling, tasty and just back a big bowl of it overnight keep in fridge for next day.

It's pasta salad. I'm sure there're heapsa proper reciepies for it but I haven't used them and here goes.

Ingredients:

I haven't put exact amount in as I tend to do usually 500g/1 kg dried pasta at a time and the rest is quite obvious depending on the final pasta cooked volume.

Pasta (for types see below)

Salad cream

Tin pinapple chunks (or make your own)

Tinned or frozen sweetcorn

Couple apples cored

Lots of hunky ham (I find tinned the best as I can cube it quite well)

Couple hard boiled eggs cubed (it'll break up but no worries)

Sweet peppers sliced and diced, for colour as well as taste



Method:

Boil the pasta finishing al dente. I find conchiglie or castellane the best as it holds some of the sauses in its inside, but fusilli and ricollioli gives a nice sensation with their shapes, whilst penne will be just functional but still nice.

In a big bowl . . .

Put the drained pasta in, mix as much salad cream as you like, mix by hand till all are coated.

Add all the above ingredients in and mix again by hand so troughly distributed and add different ingredients form above to make it look pretty as well.

And that's it. All mixed, stick bowl in fridge overnight.

Just take it out when the barbie is on, couple big woooden serving spoons and peopel wil just tuck in.

I do a huge bowl in the summer and just have it for dinner over a few nights actually 

Hope you like it!

Edited for to fix spelling erros


----------



## Maggot (Jun 26, 2018)

OzT said:


> Edited for to fix spelling erros


----------



## a_chap (Jun 26, 2018)

OzT said:


> ...
> Ingredients:
> ...
> 
> ...



Will the recipe work with _Sandwich cream_ instead?


----------



## ringo (Aug 21, 2018)

Love this, but can never remember the ingredients list at work so will leave it here.

Mange-Tout 'ali Baba' Recipe

2 tbsp sesame oil
1 cm. root ginger, grated
2 spring onions - finely sliced
225 g mange-tout - topped and tailed
100 g baby french beans
50 g fennel, chopped
1 tbsp soy sauce
1 tbsp white-wine vinegar
2 tbsp sesame seeds, toasted

Heat the sesame oil gently with the ginger and spring onion, then
stir-fry the mange-tout, French beans and fennel for 5-8 minutes
until cooked through but still crisp. Add the soy sauce and
white-wine vinegar and stir for a further 2 minutes. Put into a warm
serving-dish, sprinkle with the browned sesame seeds and serve
immediately.


----------



## OzT (Aug 21, 2018)

Does the oil type matter? Can use ordinary (cheap) cooking oil?

On the subject of cooking oils, are olive oils better than sunflower oil, but which gets hotter?


----------



## ringo (Aug 21, 2018)

OzT said:


> Does the oil type matter? Can use ordinary (cheap) cooking oil?
> 
> On the subject of cooking oils, are olive oils better than sunflower oil, but which gets hotter?


The sesame oil addes a really good nutty sesame taste to it, which marries very well with the soy sauce and wine vinegar. I'm not usually bothered about such things but with this it makes all the difference.

Olive oil burns at a lower temperature than sunflower oil, so it's OK for light frying but not very hot deep frying etc. 

This is a great and entertaining book on food science which explains what works and why, and more importantly what makes your cooking fail and why.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2018)

a recipe from 1917


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## extra dry (Oct 22, 2018)

Not sure if anyone can help with this but has any one got any advice for making icing out of icing sugar. I have a project were students are going decorate cookies and need tips on making good icing.


----------



## Mab (Jan 9, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> FRIED CARROTS IN CURD (Korma gājar)
> 
> This is an excellent recipe for swedes, parsnips, potatoes or turnips either substituting for or adding to the carrots.
> 
> ...


These look fab haven’t heard of the carrot one before but want to try it


----------



## Mab (Jan 9, 2019)

Soup question: I frequently make soup but am confused. Do you first satuee your onions garlic etc in wee bit of oil/butter then throw all your chopped veg in that then in other pot do your stock,throw all your herbs spices in then take sautéed veg and dump Into pot? It ends up working for me but is it better and easier to have broth ready then throw all garlic onion veg in pot?  Making parsnip, carrot and potato again—thinking too much. Sauté or just veg anll in water?


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 9, 2019)

Mab said:


> Soup question: I frequently make soup but am confused. Do you first satuee your onions garlic etc in wee bit of oil/butter then throw all your chopped veg in that then in other pot do your stock,throw all your herbs spices in then take sautéed veg and dump Into pot? It ends up working for me but is it better and easier to have broth ready then throw all garlic onion veg in pot?  Making parsnip, carrot and potato again—thinking too much. Sauté or just veg anll in water?


Most recipes get you to saute the onions first, then add veg and then stock.

When I am dieting, I have been known to just boil everything up together without oil and this works just fine too.


----------



## Mab (Jan 17, 2019)

Boudicca said:


> Most recipes get you to saute the onions first, then add veg and then stock.
> 
> When I am dieting, I have been known to just boil everything up together without oil and this works just fine too.


Yes this makes sense and no need for any oil butter etc for sautéing. Thankyou


----------



## Ming (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## MrCurry (Dec 8, 2019)

Steak and ale pie.  I put this recipe together having watched various YouTube vids, mostly basing it on a Phil Vickery recipe. It came out so well that it’s worth sharing.

Qty for 2 x 7” pies or 3 x small 5” pies
750g chuck steak
1 medium onion chopped
1 large carrot chopped finely
1 heaped tbsp plain flour to toss meat in before frying
10g/ Half rounded tbsp tomato purée
1 rounded tsp sugar
0.5 tbsp Worcester sauce
2 oxo cubes
330ml Newcastle brown ale
350ml water
0.125 lvl tsp ground black pepper
1 level tsp salt

20g Butter softened at room temp mixed with 2 lvl tbsp flour to thicken at end.

Stage 1 - filling (make the day before)
First chop onion and carrots. Trim excess fatty bits from meat, but consider including them and fishing out/discarding at the end, for the flavour they add.

Cut meat into chunks, toss in flour and fry till brown in heavy bottomed pot.
Fry onions until golden brown in a separate frying pan, then add tomato purée and fry briefly then combine with meat in big pot.
Add ale, water,  carrots, sugar, Worcester sauce, oxo.
Cover, bring to boil on hob and maintain low simmer for two and a half hours.  Yes, it’s a long time, but yes, it needs it.
Fish out and discard any fatty bits you included earlier.

Thicken with chunks of the flour/butter mix made with 2 lvl tbsp flour mixed with 20g butter (do not use cornflour), add gradually to gauge how it thickens. then allow to cool completely (fridge overnight). Freeze half for another day, and use half for below pie.

Stage 2 - pie

Make pastry in food processor with 100g flour, 50g butter, tiny salt, 3.0-3.5 tbsp water (blitz the flour and butter together, then add the water until breadcrumbs form, then press together with hands)

Roll out just over half of pastry into 7” metal pie dish. Using half the filling quantity made earlier, fill with cold meat mix until well proud. Cover with pastry lid, crimp edges and brush with egg mix. Make hole in centre.

Cook in preheated fan oven, 180C 35mins for large 7” pie.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 24, 2020)

I made this for dinner yesterday with what was left in the fridge:

Chorizo, Chickpea and Lemon Stew

 A Hearty dish with the lemon and paprika tempered a little by the cream and yoghurt.  I’ll definitely make it again 

Ingredients 

1 tin of chickpeas (drained)
1/3 of a Chorizo ring (cut into small pieces)
1/3 of a lemon (pips removed and finely chopped)
1 large onion (chopped)
Pinch of sugar
4 Cloves of garlic (chopped)
1 tsp Smoked Paprika
1 tsp oregano
1/2 tin of tomatoes
1/2 chicken stock cube (dissolved in 1/2 pint water)
Glass of red wine
Good squirt of lemon juice 
2 tbsp cream
1 tbsp yoghurt

Method

1) Heat two tbsp of olive oil in a thick bottomed pan.
2) Add onions, lemon, garlic lemon juice, sugar and chorizo and cook on medium for about 5 mins
3) Add paprika, chickpeas, stock, wine, tomatoes and herbs and simmer gently for about 30 mins until reduced - stirring regularly.
4) Add the cream and yoghurt about 2 minutes before serving.

Great on its own but works well with bread to mop up the juices.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 28, 2020)

Some interesting links to pickle and preserve recipes here









						The power of pickles: a guide to preserving almost everything – from jam-making to chutneys
					

You don’t need a glut of garden apples or courgettes to create mouth-watering preserves that will last you through the months ahead




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 29, 2020)

From an advertising campaign for fish from the mid-1950s, I give you...



In other words, 'To avoid domestic violence, cook fish.'    Meanwhile, from the same ad campaign, their 'casserole of fish' illustrates everything that was wrong with British food in the 50s:



Not a bad idea in principle, but bland to the last degree...


----------



## _Russ_ (Mar 28, 2022)

Take 2 small tomatoes


----------



## existentialist (Mar 28, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Take 2 small tomatoes


Shoplifting enablers!


----------



## ringo (Apr 9, 2022)

Coleslaw, roughly based on Felicity Cloake's Perfect Coleslaw but with a bit more kick.

6 leaves sweetheart cabbage, finely shredded
1 carrot, finely grated
1/2 red onion, finely chopped
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp caster sugar
1/2 tsp white wine vinegar
8 tbsp mayonnaise
1 tsp horseradish
1 tsp English mustard


----------



## Saunders (Apr 9, 2022)

I do like felicity cloake, particularly her devilled eggs.


----------



## ringo (Apr 9, 2022)

Saunders said:


> I do like felicity cloake, particularly her devilled eggs.


Don't think ever tried them, but have been thinking about them for a while 😆
I use her perfect recipes as a base a lot. She's very good, and has done all the heavy lifting so easy to personalise to your own taste.


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

Saunders said:


> I do like felicity cloake, particularly her devilled eggs.





ringo said:


> Don't think ever tried them, but have been thinking about them for a while 😆
> I use her perfect recipes as a base a lot. She's very good, and has done all the heavy lifting so easy to personalise to your own taste.



Never been that interested in devilled eggs, but Felicity Cloake is one of my go-to people when I want to know how to do a particular dish - she's already done the work of trying all the "classic" recipes and what will come out of that is probably pretty good


----------



## ringo (Apr 19, 2022)

From Nigella's “Nigellisima”. I used parpadelle and had a handful of button mushrooms to use up so fried them in butter and added them.
Fettuccini with Mushrooms, Marsala and Mascarpone​*Ingredients (serves 2)*

15g dried porcini
60ml marsala
60ml water
125g Mascarpone
Freshly grated nutmeg
Ground Pepper
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley plus more to serve
Salt for pasta water to taste
250g Fettuccini or tagliatelle
1 tablespoon butter
Small clove garlic, peeled
4 tablespoons grated parmesan


Put the porcini into a small pan and cover with the marsala and water, put on the heat and bring to the boil. As soon as it starts boiling, turn off the heat and leave to stand for at least 10 minutes
Put on the water for the pasta
Measure the mascarpone into a bowl, adding a good grating of fresh nutmeg and ground pepper, and when the porcini have had their soaking, strain the contents of the mushroom pan into the bowl, letting the mushroom-Marsala liquid trickle over the mascarpone. Whisk or fork this together to combine.
Squeeze the porcini out over the bowl, then remove them to a chopping board, top with the parsley and chop both together with a mezzaluna.
The pasta water should be boiling by now, so salt it and add the pasta
In a large pan (a wok is ideal) ], warm the butter and grate in (or mince) the garlic, stirring it over the heat for about 30 seconds.
Mix in the chopped porcini and parsley and cook for a couple of minutes. Whisk in the contents of the mascarpone bowl and stir until it comes to a bubble. Turn the heat off
Reserve a small cup of the pasta-cooking water, then drain the pasta and tip it from the colander into the pan of mushroom-mascarpone sauce and toss to coat, adding a little pasta water to loosen the sauce should you want to
Now add the parmesan and toss again.
Check seasoning, serve into warm bowls and sprinkle with chopped parsley


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2022)

Bloody ell, half this thread is OU's mega recipes, and a big fucking barney


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 20, 2022)

ringo said:


> From Nigella's “Nigellisima”. I used parpadelle and had a handful of button mushrooms to use up so fried them in butter and added them.View attachment 319327
> Fettuccini with Mushrooms, Marsala and Mascarpone​*Ingredients (serves 2)*
> 
> 15g dried porcini
> ...


Wonder whether it's worth the effort of making this vs buying mushroom pappardelle from M & S?


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 20, 2022)

Sharing this “bulk“ (12 portion) bolognese recipe because it’s really worth it.  Some people might question the cooking time, but the long slow cook (3 hrs!) fully renders the beef mince and gives a rich full flavour which is just gorgeous.

Gives 12 portions of 300g bolognese sauce for freezing.

Ingredients
6 medium onions
1.5kg mince beef, 12% fat (reduce veg oil by half if using 20% mince)
4 X 400g tin chopped tomatoes (good quality, not watery ones)
225g double conc (normal) tomato puree
6 large clove garlic crushed/minced
120g veg oil
2 lvl tbsp dried mixed herbs
2.25 level tsp Salt
1.5 lvl tbsp msg (omit if you don’t like msg, but it really helps with flavour)
1.5 lvl tsp black Pepper
2.25 lvl tsp garlic powder
3 level tbsp caster sugar
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
3 tbsp light soy sauce

method
Fry beef mince and add to a big 5l Dutch oven, ideally cast iron.  Fry onions with a little oil until they are beginning to soften but not browning. Add those to the pot.
Now add tomatoes and tom purée to the big pot and heat it on the hob as you add remaining ingredients. Garlic does not have to be pre-fried.
Once up to a simmer and all mixed and combined nicely, put it into a preheated oven 3 hours total. fan 140C for first hour, take it out and stir it, then fan 125C after that (additional 2 hours).
Yes it’s a long cook, yes it’s worth it.

Scale the recipe down if you want, but I guess a smaller quantity might need proportionally more liquid to avoid getting too dry after a 3 hour cook.


----------



## Saunders (Apr 20, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Wonder whether it's worth the effort of making this vs buying mushroom pappardelle from M & S?


Why not give it a go, it does look delicious


----------



## Maggot (Apr 20, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Sharing this “bulk“ (12 portion) bolognese recipe because it’s really worth it.  Some people might question the cooking time, but the long slow cook (3 hrs!) fully renders the beef mince and gives a rich full flavour which is just gorgeous.
> 
> Gives 12 portions of 300g bolognese sauce for freezing.
> 
> ...


No mince in the ingredients.


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 21, 2022)

Maggot said:


> No mince in the ingredients.


Thanks! managed to edit it in time thanks to your comment


----------



## ringo (Apr 21, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Wonder whether it's worth the effort of making this vs buying mushroom pappardelle from M & S?


It was much better than any ready meal I've ever had,  but if theirs is as good I'll gladly eat it.


----------



## MrCurry (May 1, 2022)

Don’t buy seafood sauce from the supermarket - it takes only moments to mix together Marie Rose sauce from Mayo, ketchup, lemon juice (jif lemon is fine) and Worcester sauce:

Mix with prawns for making prawn cocktail. Prawn weights below are “drained dry weight“ after defrosting.

For 400g prawns
200g Mayo
65g ketchup
1 tsp jif lemon juice
2/3 tsp Worcester sauce

For 300g prawns
150g Mayo
50g ketchup
2/3 tsp lemon juice
Half tsp Worcester

For 200g prawns
100g Mayo
34g ketchup
0.5 tsp lemon juice
1/3 tsp Worcester

For 100g prawns
50g Mayo
17g ketchup
Dash lemon juice
Dash Worcester


----------

